# Horse names...?



## Horsiezz (Aug 6, 2010)

Well my mom is probably gunna end up buying this Tennessee Walker gelding. He is about 15.2 and he is called a gray roan sabino. He looks jusst like this  but has some reddish mixed in with the gray. Sorry I dont have a picture...but we need some names! Just say anything that comes to mind!  Thanks. 

And btw, my personal favorite is Valentino...which supposedly means strong healthy boy in Italian. I think that is fitting...what do think?


----------



## michickenwrangler (Aug 7, 2010)

Pretty.

My personal pet peeve is "Mr." or "Miss" in a horse name, although I have a lot of pet peeves when it comes to horse names. I don't think middle-aged women should be allowed to pick registered names for horses. In my experience they always come up with something stupid like Ima Pretty Orieo Kookie (for a gelding. I also dislike Ima or Heza or Sheza in horse names).

Name the horse whatever you want. He probably already has a registered name. A barn name will come to you, even if you have to wait a few days.


----------



## ducks4you (Aug 9, 2010)

IF he looks like the picture, I think "Valentino" is a great name for him.  BUT, we can't see him!!  
Get that camera out!


----------



## apdan (Aug 10, 2010)

I agree with letting the barn name come to you!  My horses both have the registered names. One is miss mitteran something like that, I can't even pronounce it! Her barn name is missy.... and mine her registered name is Razzamataz.. but to me her name is big mama.....


----------



## Horsiezz (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, we ended up getting a different walker, LONG STORY, but this one is a 15.2 Blue Roan gelding,grandson of the world champion "The Pusher C.G" ! Registered Name is Jose's Dinero Man,but we are calling him Diego. 
But thanks everyone !


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (Sep 25, 2010)

No pictures?!

Not fair!!!


Congrats on your new mount!


----------



## Horsiezz (Sep 25, 2010)

rodriguezpoultry said:
			
		

> No pictures?!
> 
> Not fair!!!
> 
> ...


Haha, I will post some soon!


----------



## dianneS (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of human names for animals.  At least their call names.  I have a mare named "One more Chance" but we call her Ellie.  My mini is named "Here Comes Trouble" (very fitting for his behavior) and we call him Daniel.

I've also got other animals named, Norman, Robert, William, Teresa, Eileen, Bernadette, Andrew.  I'm very formal with my animals too.  It not Bobby, its Robert.  My husband prefers "bobby, billy, Bernie, Andy", but I call them by their proper names.  Don't know why, I think it shows respect.


----------



## Horsiezz (Oct 4, 2010)

Here my mom is on the new walker Diego. A goat chewed off his tail by the way if you were wondering. LOL shes still adjusting to him and his gaits,she hasnt had a Walker since she was in her late 20's-30's! Shes been riding Quarter Horses since,but she said the smooth gait of the walker is better for her old bones.  haha


----------



## ChickenGirl11 (Nov 29, 2010)

I think George would be a good name 
Or Elliot.


----------

